# Water bottle issues....



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I have always used the 8 oz water bottles that use gravity to pull the little ball down to the end....no spring. But with my homemade cages, I guess where the bottles have to lean outward I am finding that these don't work. The ones with springs do but its hard to find a quality one....anyone else having issues like this? And if so where do you get your bottles?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

could you not lift them a bit or put them inside the cages? any photo's?


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I use the little 75ml bottles on my RUBS and they are attached to the outside, but I find that I have to cut the white clips so that they are exactly the right size to fit tight without over squeezing the bottle then they work fine. I was using the larger ones for hamsters but they wouldnt work properly.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I use regular hamster bottles but small ones. I tape the wire to them and stick it though the lid of the tank. They seem to work just fine. I also have a habitrail ovo so my girls have the water bottle in that which is a big ball with a little hole in the bottom which works just fine, doens't leak. The hamster bottles are inside the tanks.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Mine sit at a slight angle, but i use cable tie's to fit them and make sure they don't squeeze the bottle at all, i've not have any issues with them yet, large or small.


----------

